# Catch and Release ponds in dallas?



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I wanted to bass a couple of hours btw lunch breaks. Does anyone know of any good bass ponds around the north dallas area?


----------



## cobat (Nov 6, 2006)

Therebare plenty of places in North Dallas to fish. I35 and Hebron is a great place for bass, crappie, bluegill, catfish, carp, buffalo and gar. I have caught all of these fish there. Make sure to bring heavy line cause there's a lot of Hydrilla. Use soft plastics T-rigged with a 1/16th oz bullet weight and fish right above the hydrilla whilw letting your bait fall into the holes in the hydrilla. Biggest bass I have caught there was almost 5 pounds, but I have seen bigger ones caught there. Lots of crappie! there's a boat ramp if you have a Pond Prowler or something. I used to have one and tore them up in that little boat. I hope this helps.


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Cobat way to go thanks! Is that spot behind the apartments? I used to raise some bass in there also. I didnt know there was crappies. Great spot thanks.


----------



## cobat (Nov 6, 2006)

All of the ponds there hold fish. I usually fish the big one with the old boat docks on it. That's the one with the ramp.


----------



## Danceswthsheep (Jul 20, 2007)

The southeast corner of Park and Central Expressway. There is a pretty big pond with apartments on one side and a big office building on the other. About 8 years ago when my girlfriend lived in those apartments I used to pull huge (6 -7 lb) bass out of there on a regular basis. Back then no one seemed to care if you fished there. Dont know about nowadays.


----------

